# NFPA 70B Recommended Practice



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I wonder if this site could handle webinars Joe, maybe that would be a good way for you to educate the masses.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice cut and paste


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Lep said:


> I wonder if this site could handle webinars Joe, maybe that would be a good way for you to educate the masses.


I am planning on developing some YouTube short clips starting with my book from 1991 Basic Checklists for Building Electrical Inspections. I covered the inspection process.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

drspec said:


> Nice cut and paste


This saves time where we can review the publications on the NFPA site.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Annex B Suggestions for Inclusion in a Walk-Through Inspection Checklist*

*I always liked this it can be expanded upon. I found this online in a 2006 edition. There is a 2013 edition available. You will find it easy to understand.*

*Annex B Suggestions for Inclusion in a Walk-Through Inspection Checklist*


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

good lord, it returned.......

I'll behave Dennis, it's the holidays.....


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Not for nothing, I hate reading.
Whatever point is contained is lost in the mass of words. 
A few bullet points highlighting topics is sufficiant.
If I need to reference the actual book I prefer to do that. 
Then again I'm just an idiot.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

See Chapter 14 Grounding


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I am planning on developing some YouTube short clips starting with my book from 1991 Basic Checklists for Building Electrical Inspections. I covered the inspection process.


Grand _idea_ Joe....:thumbsup:

might i recommend the _target audience _be those HI's lacking this knowledge , who's phenomenal ineptitude amuses us daily

~CS~


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Grand _idea_ Joe....:thumbsup:
> 
> might i recommend the _target audience _be those HI's lacking this knowledge , who's phenomenal ineptitude amuses us daily
> 
> ~CS~


I imagine many watch this site. I have trained them in the past and my book (short version) was available. I will make my book available as a download soon. I already did that here a while ago, but can't find that post here? Mark may have it in his data base.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

And for a nominal fee, you can solicit a permanent thread here Joe.....


~CS~


----------

